# Brutalist Jr Mod - Need reverse taper pot help



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

Can this be done? I have at my disposal:
B10k
B25K
B5k
C10K
And some others. Can a resistor be wired across a few of the pins to convert one of these to my C1K?  I hope this makes sense...

Thanks,


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2021)

This article seems to explain it (around the middle).

http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/potsecrets/potscret.htm

I stumbled upon while googling....well never mind


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

fig said:


> This article seems to explain it (around the middle).
> 
> http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/potsecrets/potscret.htm
> 
> I stumbled upon while googling....well never mind


I've just been reading through that actually. That's what led me here! lol.


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2021)

so we're literally on the same page...groovy


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

fig said:


> so we're literally on the same page...groovy


Yes, yes we seem to be. 🙄


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2021)

The short answer is "no."

The reason is that paralleling a pot with a resistor makes the high resistance end of rotation change more slowly.  What we want with a log or reverse-log pot if for the low resistance end to change more slowly.  The only difference between a log and a reverse-log pot is which end of rotation (CW or CCW) is the slowly changing end.

Which pedal is using it?


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The short answer is "no."
> 
> The reason is that paralleling a pot with a resistor makes the high resistance end of rotation change more slowly.  What we want with a log or reverse-log pot if for the low resistance end to change more slowly.  The only difference between a log and a reverse-log pot is which end of rotation (CW or CCW) is the slowly changing end.
> 
> Which pedal is using it?


Chuck,

It's actually for the GCI Brutalist Jr. I want to add the "Response" mod to R6. It's listed below. 

Response Mod: Replace R6 with a potentiometer. Aside from affecting the high pass filter, R6 also has an effect on gain. By sweeping the R6 pot in one direction, high pass filtering and gain will increase simultaneously, possibly making the pedal better suited for tight heavy metal rhythm playing. By sweeping in the other direction, bass increases while gain decreases, making the pedal bigger and looser sounding. Try a 1k reverse log pot in series with a 47 ohms resistor.


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

Okay, so here's what I ended up doing. I used my C10K and put a 1.5k R between lugs 1 and 2. I wanted a 1.2 but didn't have it. Then I connected my 47 Ohm resistor in series and plugged everything back into R6 on the PCB which is socketed, thankfully. There is a noticeable difference now and the pot definitely makes a difference. Not sure if I love it though. I really need more time to play with it. I also took the time to play with a couple different IC's and swapped the diodes for red LED's in different combinations. This is a fun pedal. At the very least, I'm going to install a toggle switch for different clipping options. I'm kind of running out of places to drill holes though lol.

Here's how it looks in all it's test glory (did I do this right)? And then a few of the mostly finished pedal. Yeah, wiring is a bit of a mess.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2021)

You turned your C10K into a B1.3K pot.


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You turned your C10K into a B1.3K pot.


Hahahaha okay I obviously read something wrong then. It's clear I still suck at this... Help?


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

D1chotomy said:


> Hahahaha okay I obviously read something wrong then. It's clear I still suck at this... Help?


Or should I say, took the advice of a redditer...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2021)

You really need to buy a C1K pot.  A B1K would do if you're willing to bump the 47R up to 100R or more, but then you won't get the full range of boost.


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 26, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You really need to buy a C1K pot.  A B1K would do if you're willing to bump the 47R up to 100R or more, but then you won't get the full range of boost.


Chuck,
You are 100% correct and they are on order. I was just experimenting and trying to learn today. Thanks for your help!


----------

